# Woman Drowns dog at beach



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Or tries to.....This crazy lady walks out to chest deep water dragging her 14 year old silky terrier behind her and holds the poor little dog under the water trying to drown her  I can't stand people!

Cohasset woman facing charges after dog nearly drowns - Hull, MA - Wicked Local Hull

Dog better after near drowning at Nantasket - Hull, MA - Wicked Local Hull


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

how is her excuse that its just a dog?? I mean and then she brings it back to her car. I need to know why, who cares if its just a dog, was it sick and she was too cheap to pay for it to be put down, I mean the poor pup!!!

I am so glad people called her out on it and that the cop actually went and took a look...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to take her out to the river by my house....The current is very strong.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a fan of the news page on facebook and you should see the comments on this story! However there is one lady "Carole" who keeps leaving comments how dogs are unpredictable and should not be compared to children lol! That they are just dogs.....needless to say she is getting alot of heat for it. Including the comment I left directed towards her 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> I'd like to take her out to the river by my house....The current is very strong.


im with you but im more of a concrete shoes fan.

why are people sooooo mental theses days who in there right mind would try to drown a dog? both these ladies are nut jobs. yes to me a dog is just a dog but its not an inatimate object it deserves respect and proper treatment. EVERY THING DESERVES RESPECT whether its an inatimate object or living creature. native americans had it right they had respect for everything on this planet. why is it that when civilization starts to evolve and technology developes that people become more disrespectful and messed up?


----------

